# who all is in the international??



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

just curious how many guys are fishing this weekend??:usaflag


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Weather permitting, Bodacious is in...


----------



## Tatum (Apr 6, 2008)

Sundowner is in....:letsdrink


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

We will be there! Shake and Bake!!!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Born 2 Run is in


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

PrimeTime is sitting this one out. I think the next stop for us is BayPoint, and then the Orange Beach Billfish Classic whatever weekend that is.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Not to derail, but Woody, how's the thumb?

Bob


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Triple X is in.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I planned to enter the "Celtic" however my manager is still out of town and I'm having to cover for him....Working :banghead

Celtic is out ....looking forward to next year!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We have 5 or 6 boats fromour marinafishing including Game On, Reel McCoy, XXX, Fully Involved and Dan Filardi's boat (not sure of name). Good luck to all and hopefully one of these guys will bring the trophy back to Day Break! If anyone hears any news ofsomeone bringing in a good fish please don't hesitate to post it.


----------

